# from Tourist visa to Fiancee Visa



## cpy (Feb 17, 2013)

My English boyfriend want me to bring in UK, we are planning to apply for tourist visa first then to Fiance visa, Is it possible to switch to Fiance visa before my tourist visa will expire while I am there?


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

No. That is illegal in the UK. 

You must ENTER on a fiance visa if you plan to marry in the UK, and remain in the UK. 

You cannot switch from a tourist visa to a fiance visa.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

cpy said:


> My English boyfriend want me to bring in UK, we are planning to apply for tourist visa first then to Fiance visa, Is it possible to switch to Fiance visa before my tourist visa will expire while I am there?


You can't switch from a tourist visa to any other kind of visa. You must return to your normal place of residence to apply for a fiance visa if you wish to marry in the UK.


----------



## highfive (Jul 12, 2012)

nyclon said:


> You can't switch from a tourist visa to any other kind of visa. You must return to your normal place of residence to apply for a fiance visa if you wish to marry in the UK.


How soon can one apply for the visa after returning?


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

You can apply for a fiance visa whenever you want to apply for a fiance visa. 

If you come to visit, you can apply as soon as you get back to your home country. Just don't marry in the UK when you visit, or you will have major problems! 

You might want to marry IN your home country, and apply for the Spouse Visa, rather than the fiance visa, because it is cheaper that way! 

If you get the fiance visa, you must marry in the UK within 6 months, and then you apply for the spouse visa. So, that is two visas, and two fees. 

Marry in your own country and you only have to apply and pay for one visa. The Spouse visa. 

Well, then, later, you have two more: ILR 1, and ILR 2. But, that is years down the line. After you are already here. 

Make sense?!


----------



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

Can I ask with regards to your comments about marrying outside first then coming into uk (makes sense with what you state) my question is
what is a considered / acceptable marriage? ie. can you go to a neutral country somewhere and get married?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

DED said:


> Can I ask with regards to your comments about marrying outside first then coming into uk (makes sense with what you state) my question is
> what is a considered / acceptable marriage? ie. can you go to a neutral country somewhere and get married?


You can get married wherever you want as long as it is recognized as a marriage in the UK.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

You should also be sure to check the laws of the country of your choice, as all countries have different laws as to what is required for people to be legally married in that country.


----------



## cpy (Feb 17, 2013)

nyclon said:


> You can get married wherever you want as long as it is recognized as a marriage in the UK.


Can I ask, In case me and my English boyfriend will decide to get marry first before going to UK, and plan to marry in Governor's Office here in Northern Mariana Island (Saipan) where I am working now. Does this marriage is recognized in UK?


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

I have no idea.


----------



## DiamondD (Mar 10, 2012)

I tried to come as a visitor and stay with my fiance for 6 months. I was refused entry at the airport and told to go back and apply for a fiance visa. I was still married and said that I only want to see if I can live in the UK for 6 months, return and then apply for a fiance visa. They still refused and I had my visa cancelled. 

I then returned and took several months to winf down my affairs but applied for a fiance visa after 4 months. It was granted after one month and I returned to the UK. My passport has the refusal stamp in it and ever since then I have had to state on all visas applications that I was once refused entry into the UK. it is really annoying and I hate it. 

However to prove that you and your future partners relationship is genuine you have to show that you have met. You could come as a general visitor for a months holiday, but need to show return air tickets, employment that you are returning to etc. Your fiance should've visited you in your country. Make sure you have loads of photos, emails, skype chat records to show the relationship is genuine.

Once in the Uk as a fiance you need to marry within the 6 months. Apply for FLR (M) 28 days before your visa expires There are also English Test you need to complete as a fiance. At FLR (M) level the English requirements is level B1. Rather do B1 at the start or else you can do an easy test first like Level A1 and B1 later. You will also need to pass Like in the UK test to apply for FLR (M). Untill you receive FLR in the form of a biometric resident permit you cannot work. FLR (M) delays can be 6 months or more.


----------



## cpy (Feb 17, 2013)

*Spouse Visa*

Me and my Fiance are looking for a Lawyer or an Agency to help us in our application for Spouse Visa. If anyone can recommend the best where to go?


----------

